# What's the point of these "super mega threads"??



## somniumaeternum (Apr 5, 2011)

I've joined the forum fairly recently and I'm noticing a few of these "super mega every about xxx band threads " kind of thing. I have to say, what's the point?

For example, the Periphery thread. I like them and wouldn't mind reading more about them and what they do but I'm not going read thorugh 40 pages of 80% random comments just to hunt down the one or two unique comments that say something interesting. I'm not complaining about this ration.. it's just the nature of forums, they're not web sites that you can organize things well.

Wouldn't it make more sense to split the topics to individual threads so you can query based on thread title and not be forced to go through all the incredibly huge threads? (I would imagine most people that are new won't even bother with those.. I know I don't have time to go through all of them so I don't bother). 

I don't know.. thoughts?


----------



## somniumaeternum (Apr 5, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> ...but I'm not going read thorugh 40 pages of..


 
make that 119 pages?! Damn.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

There's a search feature that allows you to search the thread itself... 

The point of the super mega threads--to my knowledge--is explained in the title... "Discuss all things ____ here"


----------



## JamesM (Apr 5, 2011)

It eliminates a good deal of clutter.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 5, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> make that 119 pages?! Damn.



The deal with Periphery is that Bulb (Misha) is a forum member and the forum is very supportive of member's projects. I guess basically, we're all eachother's biggest fans.

/EDIT - I also just noticed that the first post is the Mod edit that explains that its a merge of tons of disparate threads about Periphery. 

So basically, when a subject gets too many threads, it gets condensed for clutter reduction.

I like my first response though


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> The deal with Periphery is that Bulb (Misha) is a forum member and the forum is very supportive of member's projects. I guess basically, we're all eachother's biggest fans.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 5, 2011)

It's there so we mods don't have to deal with 6.02E23 threads about the same topic/band/person/guitar especially when a lot of it is repetitive.

Time saved via less thread culling => happy mods


----------



## JamesM (Apr 5, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> It's there so we mods don't have to deal with 6.02E23 threads about the same topic/band/person/guitar especially when a lot of it is repetitive.
> 
> Time saved via less thread culling => happy mods



Rep for scientific notation.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

WTF @ Mesh for using scientific notation... 

EDIT: WTF @ Armada 'ing me


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 5, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> It's there so we mods don't have to deal with 6.02E23 threads about the same topic/band/person/guitar especially when a lot of it is repetitive.
> 
> Time saved via less thread culling => happy mods



Its like whack-a-mol(e) threadstyle!

/EDIT - I couldn't resist


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 5, 2011)

While this may not be the perfect solution, it sure beats a zillion topics on one band 
You could use the search function in the threads if you're looking for anything specific, though search has failed me a number of times.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> While this may not be the perfect solution, it sure beats a zillion topics on one band
> You could use the search function in the threads if you're looking for anything specific, though search has failed me a number of times.


 
Nerd alert: Depending on how this search engine actually functions, you may be able to narrow down your search by using things like quotation marks, parentheses and boolean operators. I'm not sure if the latter 2 have any effect on searches run here, but I've known them to make a difference in other search engines.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Apr 5, 2011)

I understand there's a search functionality but I was basically just after a reason of the organization. If no one else thinks this isn't so great, then I guess it's a non-issue for the forum.


----------



## ian14892 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Rep for scientific notation.



Avogadro's numbuh


----------



## Explorer (Apr 6, 2011)

I look at it this way: 

I can have that many pages in a thread, and can skim through if the subject interests me.

I can have that many threads in a particular forum, and have to wade through them whether that subject interests me or not. 

I choose the former. I might occasionally feel up to knowing all about one or another subject, or I might just hit a few current pages. 

That's just me, though. I've never felt I had to be a completist, because I have other things in my life than SS.org.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 6, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> It's there so we mods don't have to deal with 6.02E23 threads about the same topic/band/person/guitar especially when a lot of it is repetitive.
> 
> Time saved via less thread culling => happy mods



Good lord, last thing I want to see is scientific notation. I thought I could get away from math here


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone should make a DJENT megathread so we don't have to see a thread called "HOW DU I GIT DJENT ON POD PLZ HALPZ?!" pop up every few hours.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 7, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> The deal with Periphery is that Bulb (Misha) is a forum member and the forum is very supportive of member's projects. I guess basically, we're all eachother's biggest fans.




This. 

My band wouldn't even have half the fans it does if it wasn't for this site. And we're still only at 36 fans.


----------



## Kairos (Apr 7, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Someone should make a DJENT megathread so we don't have to see a thread called "HOW DU I GIT DJENT ON POD PLZ HALPZ?!" pop up every few hours.



It really hasn't been that bad lately.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 9, 2011)

Kairos said:


> It really hasn't been that bad lately.



With the Guitar World article, it will definitely get worse.



Konfyouzd said:


> Nerd alert: Depending on how this search engine actually functions, you may be able to narrow down your search by using things like quotation marks, parentheses and boolean operators. I'm not sure if the latter 2 have any effect on searches run here, but I've known them to make a difference in other search engines.


 
I don't think this site will pay attention to any symbol or boolean operators.
I just use Google site search when I want to search this site.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 12, 2011)

Most superhypermega threads don't last very long unless it's about Misha, Devin Townsend or a band on Sumerian Records.

EDIT: Or the new Necrophagist album.


----------

